# Silvia pump rubber flexible mounts



## perelik (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi, I have fitted a new pump to my Silvia and it is still noisy and lots of vibration. The rubber flexible support mounts look a bit past their best, could anyone point me in the right direction to purchase new ones? I have done a search but can't seem to find them in the UK, I also can't find the part number on the parts diagram.

Look forward to your help.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

perelik said:


> Hi, I have fitted a new pump to my Silvia and it is still noisy and lots of vibration. The rubber flexible support mounts look a bit past their best, could anyone point me in the right direction to purchase new ones? I have done a search but can't seem to find them in the UK, I also can't find the part number on the parts diagram.
> Look forward to your help.


Hello, you mean these ones?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BC4V2DM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_tQX5FbG7GW681

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## perelik (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I have just found them under Ulka pump damper support on The Espresso shop UK.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi there, could you kindly post the Link and a picture / part number for future reference, so if anyone were to stroll through the search section, they will hit treasure box.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perelik (Dec 16, 2010)

Farravi said:


> Hi there, could you kindly post the Link and a picture / part number for future reference, so if anyone were to stroll through the search section, they will hit treasure box.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Here is the link for future ref https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Ulka-Pump-Damper-Support-x-2---801022/m-3323.aspx


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

If you fit one of the on the output from the pump it will silence it a bit.

https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/quickmill-pl0800pu-pulsor/


----------

